# Pork tenderloin bulgogi



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I sliced a pork tenderloin against the grain as thin as possible. Marinaded 3 hours in
1/2 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup sugar
1 tablespoon sesame oil
6 crushed garlic cloves
1 tablespoon minced ginger
1 heaping spoonful of Thai chili sauce

Cooked on grill at 500% + For about 4 mins per side. Served in a lettuce wrap with sliced red pepper and sweet chili sauce.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice, love me some Korean food, wen to Korea twice for team spirit, will have to try this. My step mom is Vietnamese, so I grew up on this type of food.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Erotic!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Dang that looks good....used to love the little Korean restaurant outside Ft. Benning......the good ol days.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Only thing missing is the kimchi.


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

I've eaten at that one outside ft.benning ga also...seems like a good marinade and fairly authenic except the Thai chili sauce and styrofoam plate lol...dag gum now you got me hungry! And missing the rice...


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

just left Benning this summer after 7 yrs, Korean restaurant off S. Lumpkin Rd gone for some time now (if that's the one)...and no ACP there any longer either, but can swing thru the new Infantry museum parking lot to the gate. hooah! 

Good looking chow! need some sweet tea


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Seems some of y'all have been near Benning.. How many know what a dirty a## leg is :thumbsup:! Ha ha . Also forgot recipe had 1/4 cup honey and a buttload of sesame seeds. Only thing I might change is to hit it with some fresh lime juice at end!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> just left Benning this summer after 7 yrs, Korean restaurant off S. Lumpkin Rd gone for some time now (if that's the one)...and no ACP there any longer either, but can swing thru the new Infantry museum parking lot to the gate. hooah!
> 
> Good looking chow! need some sweet tea


The one I was talking about is right next to Ranger Joe's. It was like 5.25 for lunch w/ a sweet tea. I was there at least twice a week.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

halo1 said:


> Seems some of y'all have been near Benning.. How many know what a dirty a## leg is :thumbsup:! Ha ha .


Yup!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of kimchi... but it has it's place in some meals. It would certainly work here. That a GREAT looking Bulgogi. A LITTLE tart and sour works.

Jim


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jim t said:


> I'm not a big fan of kimchi... but it has it's place in some meals. It would certainly work here. That a GREAT looking Bulgogi. A LITTLE tart and sour works.
> 
> Jim



I love Kimchi, my stomach does not however.


----------

